# Is it possible



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a dark check saddle hen mated to a black mismarked black saddle cock. They gave me 4 young. Two of those young were blue bar saddles (my favorite color). Both of saddles are cock birds. My black check hen died yesterday. Would the blue bar cock birds be able to produce me more blue bar saddles if I bred it to its sister which are dark saddles? I don't know what the grandparent birds were. Evedently there was a blu bar saddle somewhere in the bloodline.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes it's possible. This is not a sex linked breeding. Your Check hen carries bar as her second pattern. The black cock is only heterozygous spread (one dose) he also carries bar for at least one (probably both) of his patterns. If your blue bars sister is homozygous check then you will only get checks from that breeding however all their check offspring will carry bar and thus will produce them when bred back to a bar cock. 4 offspring isn't enough to make any scientific conclusion however based on the fact that you got two bars I would say it's more than likely that you current check hen does carry bar. When you breed a check/bar to a bar/bar (remember each bird carries two patterns) you will get 50% bars, %50 checks, and all the check will also carry bar.

We did a video covering both of these subjects if you care to dive a little deeper.
Base Pattern
Spread Spread is the gene which turns a blue (bar,t-pattern, check) into a black


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks AZ! When I try to figure the dynamics involved it just boggles my mind.


----------

